# Random conversation



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The thread to spout off whatever may be on your mind - no matter your age! All are welcome...

I'll start... My jeans have horse poop on them... I love the smell!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll go second.
My neighbour seems to be obsessed with me..Ever since we moved in, she's harassed our family, but mainly me.
Last week she called the cops for the eighth time to complain that my truck is too loud and annoying. Hunny, I'll sit in my truck all day long and rev it to 5000rpm if ya really want me to. AND it's legal!  I'm okay with wasting $35 in gas just to get back. Not to mention, none of the other neighbours are bothered by it, at all. I just view it as a declaration of war..now just to find things that are perfectly legal to annoy the heck out of her *insert evil, maniacal laughter here*.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I hate coming up with "dinner" every day. just once I'd like to walk in the door at 6:00 and say, "What's for dinner? it smells good!"


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am annoyed at my husband, he said we were going on a beach vacation in the spring, now he says he has too much to do, wait til fall.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It really annoys me when I ask DH where _he_ thinks something should go (e.g., where a large outdoor pot of flowers would look best), and he replies, "idk, but let me know when you decide and I will move it for you." I don't bother repeating the question.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I decided to start spring cleaning today. Didn't even get one room finished )-:


----------



## timeee07 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm sick and tired of waiting for others when their decision impacts mine. Our neighbor was supposed to buy my pony, and I would have my new horse now if he hadn't backed out. Now he's reconsidering, but until then the time is ticking by and the horse might sell...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll make you dinner Tiny!!! I make a mean enchilada...


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I want to hear whether I got into the student exchange program or not! The letters are overdue and my language teacher has no clue when they're coming!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The weather is insane today! It was 70 and sunny a minute ago and then it switched to a massive thunderstorm and now the sky is gold... The temperature is dropping by the second!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm up to my eyeballs in baby lambs.
Everywhere little lambies.....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The power went out for a minute and I lost horseforum... It was terrifying!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm currently tearing up watching Vampire Diaries episodes..I read the books and I'm just now watching the episodes..Stephen just looks soo pained, yet soo attractive, and it's devastating to watch! Gah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I hate shoplifters. They ruined my perfectly good day at work today. I only had 15mins left in my shift and they just had to waltz in and try to steal stuff. The worst part is that they had small kids with them. I wish I could just beat them up and run my mouth off without losing my job. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The temp has plummeted here, too. I wasn't expecting it, and it is to cold to clean up after the horses, which I do daily. I am ocd about it, so missing a day is painful.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I wish I had little lambies. Life is so unfair.


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm currently 8 months pregnant with my first baby and it sucks  lol. Not the baby part but the can't do anything because my husband is over protective, super uncomfortable all the time, can't sleep parts. 

I've only been allowed to groom my horse for the past month and God forbid I want to lead him somewhere, he might bump me and I might fall lol. 

Ready for this to be over and I still have four weeks to go.

Also wouldn't mind having some baby lambs.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm watching Beauty and the Beast. My 10 year old is feigning interest so that he can accidently fall asleep in my bed.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I love getting dirty with horses. I came form riding to a spring sports meeting and I was covered in dirt and my boots an inch of mud and muck. I love the smell - but the people aorund me were holding their noses and saying "*GRROOOOOSSSSSSSSSSS*"

I feel bad, sometimes, but hey - I love the smell!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I just finished my third glass of wine. I feel pretty awesome right now.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I rode a usually impeccably mannered horse for a client today. The client conveniently managed to "forget" that the horse now has the habit of bolting, and doing air's above ground..... I was so shocked for a moment that when it reared then bolted I managed to grab its ears and stopped it that way (one rein stop wouldn't work). Now all the horse people here have dubbed me "ear-grabber" and ask me if those are gonna be my new reins. Another client actually made it a point to take reins off of the bridle and say that I had ears now, I didn't need them.... sigh I'm never gonna live this one down...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

watching Chicago pd, love that show!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am at work and I didn't pack a lunch. Conveniently I work at hotel where there is a restaurant, what to order?


----------



## Ashkat128 (Nov 4, 2013)

You know spring is approaching when the deer start all moving in force and you have to stop 3 times coming home to avoid them or let them cross ug. But still supposed to be -24 C tonight so spring needs to make up its mind :s
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I am sick as a dog. DH hasn't babied me like I do him and I'm pouting.

Cowboy has started his daily wallow in the pond and looks disgusting Missy, you'd have a panic attack.

Lockwood I've been missing you!

My throat hurts and I want to bawl. Making fish sticks and disgusting macaroni for DD. DH is out hobnobbing at a FANCY art exhibit opening eating 5 star orhidovers (screw that spelling).
I want fried mushrooms for dinner and don't have any. Can I get a tissue and a poor you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I hate coming up with "dinner" every day. just once I'd like to walk in the door at 6:00 and say, "What's for dinner? it smells good!"


AMEN!!!!

I burned the fish sticks . Starting over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I know my mom used to use fishsticks as a filler for nights she was too tired to cook "real" food, and maybe she felt bad about that , mostly 'cause they were esxpensive, but WE thought they were heaven. we hardly ever got processed food, so we thought it a treat to get frozen fishsticks , hot out of the oven.



ok, here's a good topic . . . your favorite childhood dish . I mean, the thing your mom cooked, or heated up, that just made your day;.


ok . . . Yorkshire pudding!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> I am sick as a dog. DH hasn't babied me like I do him and I'm pouting.
> 
> Cowboy has started his daily wallow in the pond and looks disgusting Missy, you'd have a panic attack.
> 
> ...



MIssy, you need the kind of hug only Mother Caroline can give. 

HUUUUUUGs to you. throw a tantrum and see if hubby will see that you need to be babied, too, from time to time.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am currently handing Fly a tissue, some coldeze, and eucalyptus oil to breath. Poor, poor, fly

Tell hubby you are a poor sick woman, and if he were more considerate maybe he would have noticed already, then cough. That should get his attention.:wink:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I had my first date in..almost two years today.
I think it went well, he bought me dinner at our drive-in, sit in your truck restraunt thing and we chatted for about four hours in his truck, lol. He's coming to the barn tomorrow to meet Alahna, so we'll see if he's maybe a keeper. Alahna's never steered me wrong on a guy (except I haven't listened to her the past two times xD ), so I'm hoping she likes him as much as I do so far, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

While cleaning out the horse's trough this evening, I met up with a healthy sized centipede. Ugh, gees, aack. Those things just _creep me out_! A bit of water had splashed on my jeans right above my boot, and when it made contact with my skin I had a heebie jeebee melt down!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Babies!!!!

That is all


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Grabs tissue, issues war cry, squishes the centipede! Better? 

I'm feeling MUCH better. Cold medicine does funny things to me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShotofVanilla (Feb 25, 2014)

I hate how you can tell a guy multiple times you don't like them the way they like you and once it finally sticks in their brain they get upset with you and say you led them on. Like NO. you just ignored everything I said

The only man (actually a mare lol) i need in my life is my horse. They know exactly what to say-- NOTHING. hahah


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Grabs tissue, issues war cry, squishes the centipede! Better?
> 
> I'm feeling MUCH better. Cold medicine does funny things to me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


**hands Fly a wad of paper towels to wipe bug goo off boot**
Ewwww Missy, keep those things out there! *shivers**

Feeling better Sis? 
I miss you too....it's been a rough winter here. Roughest yet, and I have actually had to sit down and have a good cry....or two.
Sounds like we both need hugs from Mother C.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

. Woman no cry!

Send me a couple chapters for the book. Hang in there. (((HUGS)))

Just got out of doctors, actually need antibiotics... . He's admitted three people with it to the hospital it's such a bad bug.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Work is so boring today. Sure glad I have HF to keep me entertained.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It sure does serve that purpose ;D

Cowchick--BABIES! 8D I love 'dem!

It's a beautiful day here! Hoping boyfriend will come visit me today ;-;


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Why, oh why, am I sitting in here locked to my computer instead of outside with my horse? I've been working so hard for the last three months, I don't know how to enjoy myself anymore


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Northern, you have worked so much, that it's almost a sin not to take a break! Why not go have a nice relaxing ride with your lovely horse.. I know it might be awkward after so much time, taking the step to go there, but it will be so worth it. I do hope you go 

I finally went to try out a horse today, at a new stable about an hours drive from my place. And I loved everything about the stable, the people, the horse! I get to start training some horses there! I have been suffering from depression and another bad 'habit' and I think going to this stable will definitely help me break free of all the negative. I'm so happy, I haven't been so happy in a loong time.. Just wanted to share


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I had to post back - I DID go out to the barn. Tried to go for a ride, but since I haven't been on the trails since mid-December :shock: there was just a tad bit too much snow. (Chest deep. Ya - not happening.) Still and all, I went and I did groom and visit. I have two more days to enjoy before back to work. I AM GOING TO DO HORSEY THINGS BOTH DAYS!


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Great. Someone decided to bring a baby to the office! I can't do math while listening to baby squeals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I do not like them changing the time of day twice each year, leave it alone......


.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ew. Centipedes make a funny noise when the squish and now I can't get it out of my head. We were supposed to have a girls night out but husband is out of town again. I went out back to metal detect. I found two pieces of wire, a chunk of metal, and a bullet.... The bullet excited me until I cleaned it up and read the word Winchester on it...  Thought I had something there...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I suffered time distortion or something. I sincerely believed I had worked with both of my horses for the same amount of time, but after I finished up DH asked me why I worked w my mare for such a short time. He said it was half the time I spent w my filly. Mind bender. I would have sworn.... 
Btw, farmpony, thanks for the “sound effects”…ugh… nightmare material.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I still have those ugly little legs in my vision.... Why did you people have to go there? sigh... at least it wasn't roaches.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

It is 1:17 am here and I just spent an hour chasing bloody murder screaming chickens around trying to move them to another coop... With a flashlight in my mouth, in pajamas, alone... Doped up on NyQuil.

I think I'm losing my marbles, but it had to be done.
(I'd have rather been squishing centipedes!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

There's a horrible thunderstorm right over my house...expecting power out any minute now. I can't concentrate while the house is shaking so I gave up studying for my maths exam...

Lovin dat weather xD not


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's going to be almost 70 today but the snow is coming tomorrow. WHY!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I got to spend an hour talking with my 20+ year musician crush last night. *sigh* Never ever thought that would happen.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

SouthernTrails said:


> .
> 
> I do not like them changing the time of day twice each year, leave it alone......
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The snow came back....


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

As much as I hate snow, it does make a beautiful picture. This has been the craziest winter I've ever seen.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Since work is closed I decided to watch TV... Nothing is on... I'm watched an old episode of the Gilmore Girls... Awesome as always... Just watched the Dukes of Hazard.... I'm curious, can Daisy's shorts get any shorter and did they make jeans to enhance the package back then? How can they be comfortable as tight as they are?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That's a beautiful picture!
I'm not much one for tv shows... Gilmore Girls is probably one of the last things I would watch. xD

I'm still freaking out about boyfriend... he still won't really talk to me x.x He said he would call yesterday, and just ignored my texts/calls. Ugh. 
I'm going to ask if I can come see him today... fingers crossed this all works out.

Aside from that, I've already got a lot done today. Some cleaning and drawing <3 Plus, looking forward to a nice ride, and a quick run to the gym~


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

What is boyfriends deal?


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Have the worst headache I have had in awhile. 1 more hour of work left and then I have to go home to let the puppy out and feed him... then off to the barn for my lesson! 

Theres so much I want to do in life and I feel I rush sometimes. I want to move out, get married, etc... but then I lose a sort of freedom I don't get back. Bleh growing up.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gave the horses their botulism boosters, fed them, put them go night night... emptied the wheel barrel and then did my best to put husband on a guilt trip to get him to make dinner but... It didn't work... Should I make dinner? Should I refuse?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The wind is literally blowing 40 mph here...the wind makes me cranky, well crankier than usual.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Pretty snow pic. Yes, make dinner..P&J, mmmm, yummy. 

The wind is howling here, and it has everyday since 1 march. Which means it will go out like a lamb.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^It's windy here too! So annoying. ): 
Other than that, a beautiful day! I got a good ride in... I think Gator's back might be hurting him a little...hopefully it works itself out, or I will have to call the vet.

farmpony--I said some mean things to him during an intoxicated argument that happened two weeks ago. Some of the things needed to be said, but it should have happened at a different time. He was really upset by it, and only spoke to me twice in the past two weeks. That's just how he handles things when he's upset, and it's not healthy.
I finally got to talk to him today, and I think I talked him down. He is finally coming to see me tomorrow. Living so far apart (it's only a little over an hour, but still...) is hard.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I should be packing for a business trip but I'm putting it off. I don't wanna go!

I'm heading to Russia for 10 days...have to work over the weekend supporting a big IT project about to go live. I've been 3 times and really like my colleagues over there.

I'm just a bit unsettled this time. 

So am sipping cosmo's and trying to decide what I'm going to pack. Tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Farmpony, I can never guilt hubby into making supper or taking me out. So what I do is make a "snack tray." It's cut up veggies, crackers, shrimp, cold cuts, cheese all on a big platter. Add a glass of wine and a movie. 

Stopped for gas today - it was -28 Celcius this morning. The attendant said that last year on this date, it was plus 26. Wow, we're only 52 degrees off.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

When people tell you how you should feel about something directly after you finish telling how you do feel, are they just mentally challenged?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Alahna approves of my male interest, she was pretty into him herself, haha. After Texas Roadhouse for a spur of the moment dinner date I'm pretty sure I approve completely as well, haha. I think it mayy be a done deal by the end of the month, I'm kind of excited. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Pedicure day.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Our alarms didn't go off this morning!
AHHHHHH!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Zexious I hope things work out with boyfriend. Some things gest said that you can never forget, but you do get past them. My best friend (for the last 16 years) said some things to me about 10 years ago, I've never forgotten them but she is still my BFF.... 

Northern, that is a good idea. A snack tray and a date with Dean Cain... Or Kyle Chandler... Either will do....


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Acch -- just finishing work for the day. I thought the overtime was supposed to end Feb 289th. Jeez...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

pre baseball game is on! Love them baseball butts!


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

First day of Spring!!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

YAY!!!!! The daffys are blooming here, finally!

Gonna have a hoop house work party this weekend, trying to get it finished up .
But that means I have to clean the house . No bueno!!!!! I just want to work outside!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

..spring isn't here yet!!
We know it is spring in montana when we dont have to build a fire everyday, there are plenty of sunny and nice days of at least a beautiful 40 degrees F, and the horses begin to shed out!
So far none of that has happened yet! 

I'm so jealous right now!
It's normal to have snow in summer - in fact it has snowed on the fourth of july, so I'm not *too* worried about it snowing - just as long as it doesn't stay for more than a day, and so far not yet!!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

We are expecting more snow over the next 2 days 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I reseeded today....


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Spring is definitely on its way! Even though it may be a little late this year! We have had a couple of sunny days and my gelding enjoyed being naked and getting nice and muddy!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

A morning dove with babes nesting in one of our patio lights starts singing her song at dawn and goes non stop, w the windows open it sounds like she is on your shoulder singing into your ear. No volume control. The strong daily winds just arrived, she piped down. Ahhhh.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't taken Sierra off the property (riding) since I got her... That's been I don't know, five years maybe? I just got on her and rode her to my brothers house and back! She's an angel....


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

I have emailed my exchange partner! Yay! So excited to meet her and talk to her more!!! 

And on a more depressing note, poor A in my lesson today was thrown into the fence when her horse bolted and we think she's broken her collarbone  I certainly hope not!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Choko - I hope A didn't break her collarbone and it just a bad bad bruise. Even a fracture is less bad than a break. Exchange partner? Doing an international exchange? Coolio.

Finally my horse has started, very slowly, to shed. She's only about 3 weeks later than usual I think. And there is no where to ride here now. The trails are snowed in with wet, deep snow and the roads are sketchy - slippery in places where you don't notice it. Best I can do is about a 1/2 mile loop  Better than nothing though!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, my backyard looks like a mud-pit. So...I guess spring is here! :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So... Been looking at new horses but I've decided that when a horse that costs 30K isn't "good enough" then I'm not really ready to give up on Ri yet... So... We've had the steel bar shoes on him and he's been sound for about 85 percent of the time. Added a 1 degree bar pad today so we'll see what happens. looked online for some local shows, found one that is on Saturdays and only $7 a class. They also have a trail club so I think I'm going to head that route. 

I'll still continue with my reining lessons and when the time is right, I'll get that reiner, but I'm going to be so very picky.....


----------



## Chokolate (Nov 24, 2012)

Fortunately she didn't break it, it was a really bad bruise  although from the way she got thrown into the fence, it looked like she must have broken something! We're all very pleased she isn't seriously hurt 

And yes, international exchange! Super exciting!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

For the first time ever, today I was able to quietly lunge my filly w/o incident...no notable resistance...none. I was beginning to doubt this day would ever come. Sigh of relief.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Guess what!!!??? It's snowing! ... Again....


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger, Farmpony84! Woke up to 4 more inches this morning, (Dang! we were _all the way_ down to 3 ft!) but the 'doo doo' is really going to hit the fan tomorrow night and Thurs.... No one's surprised, as we even received 2" last year on Mother's Day


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I just noticed that farmpony84 made the 84th post...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I wish it would snow here, it'd kill all the bugs....dead.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm watching Dance Moms, this is insane. That women is a nasty witch and those moms are cracra!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Hubby got skunked today and then starts sticking articles of clothing he's removing in my face and asking does this stink? YES, it stinks! And now, so does the entire house.:-x


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

dropped my dog off to be groomed this morning. They shaved his butt and his belly... He looks ridiculous!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I just won a Victor Quality halter on ebay with lead for 30 bucks!!!:happydance:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My fence is down. It might rain. Where is the sunshine? BRING IT


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Almost fell off yesterday but I was able to use my muscles (and a martingale woops lol) to keep on. I think I pulled my oblique or rather knotted it. Its sore but I didnt fall off. T_T


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Yesterday was opening day of Turkey season here in tn. I went out and sat allday in the wind and rain, and finally was able to stalk a group and got me one. Hubby is mad cause I bagged a deer before him during deer season also, heehee. So now I am taking him hunting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't want to do anything but be outside, it's almost 70 here!

I played with cow. I mucked her stall. I fed her fodder. I composted her poop. I stirred and watered the compost pile. I hung out with my bees. I watered the chickens and horses. I collected eggs. 

Now I'm hiding on the balcony from DH who's hollerin for help to do chores... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It snowed and sleeted today. Yesterday was the season finale of When Calls the Heart, tonight is the season finale for Once Upon a Time, and Walking Dead. What am I going to do if summer doesn't come!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I just bought a digital piano online. I hope we like it.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My electric box on the pigs pen broke. I need a better box...


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Acch - I think I am going to get very tired of "London Bridge" LOL. Makes me happy that there is the sound of something other than TV and video games though


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The wind, it just won't stop howling.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just read a really good book... and now I'm still stuck in that reading funk... must...start...new...book now....


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

What book, if you don't mind my asking? I'm always looking for a good new read..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Thinking about what to order for dinner and what to buy on ebay....*sigh.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Tennis ball sized hail and tornadoes forecasted tonight... Yay. This weather has gone from terrible to dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ninamebo said:


> What book, if you don't mind my asking? I'm always looking for a good new read..


It was just a cheesy romance, I'm a real sap though, I just love romance stories... sappy and goofy and all.

It was called The Soldiers Promise. It only took about 3 hours to read (just about 260 pages) but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Spring is really here! like wow. was so pretty today I could hardly stand it.
I drove across the bridge to the Seattle side of Lake Washington, heading west into the sunset, and the view was spectacular! the entire horizon was one line of snow capped mountains, seen beyond the ridge, with the outline of SEattle's skyscrapers peeking over the ridge, in front of these mountains, the Olympic Mt.s

the lake was all windblown, with whitecaps and sea gulls. 

then, later on my return, it was the same steel blue lake, with a bald eagle on one of the light poles, and in the distance, anther line of snow capped mountains; the Cascades to the east. Every thing all blue and fresh and cool. it's simply one of the most beautiful places to be, when it isn't raining, here near the lake between the two horizons of mountains.

the olympics:



















the cascades:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, gorgeous, tiny. I am not sure why, but I can't live w/o mountains. Maybe there is some help group for such a condition.  

I tried my 30 dollar ebay Victor Quality halter on my mare's hard to fit head this morning and it fits really well, and looks great. I just love an amazing deal...it makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can not live without mountains, either. I don't like the feeling of the horizon having no boundary. it makes me feel lost.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Missy May;
I tried my 30 dollar ebay Victor Quality halter on my mare's hard to fit head this morning and it fits really well said:


> ^^^ This post is worthless without photos!
> 
> I had a great morning! Cranky old Cow finally let me brush her!
> (But didn't give me a BABY!!!)
> ...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

When this insane wind abates, Fly, I will try to get a picture. The one tiny draw back to living on a mountain side...wind with a vengeance.

That is a good description, Tiny...feeling lost w/o mountains, I feel as if I am orphaned or something w/o them. It is an unpleasant feeling!

This is the gate I go through to "my mountains".


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ohhhh pretty.....
Can't wait, don't get blown away!

So I come in the house after spring cleaning the chicken coop and doing a bazillion chores outside and find DD and DH chowing down on a yummy lunch watching cartoons... 
"Oh yum!" Says I and heads into the kitchen...

You think they made any FOR ME? Nope.

Oh Man, they're gonna LOVE watching me eat dinner tonight!

(But at least they didn't holler that they were hungry and for me to come in and fix it... 1 point for initiative, - 5 for being inconsiderate!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The wind never abated. I almost fed pellets for dinner b/c of it. I will get a pic of it on her _someday_. But, here it is. Halters only ever look good on a horses head, at least that is my excuse for the poor photo.  Sterling accents...lala.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow it's a BUTE! $30?????? 
You are the master!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Aww, thanks Fly.  They left the word "quality" out of the title.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's a beautiful halter! I love it. Looks very well made.

I had my first reining lesson in almost a month and I am pretty sure I won't be able to walk tomorrow!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> Ohhhh pretty.....
> Can't wait, don't get blown away!
> 
> So I come in the house after spring cleaning the chicken coop and doing a bazillion chores outside and find DD and DH chowing down on a yummy lunch watching cartoons...
> ...


i just hate that; when I am out weeding and working, and hubby or son comes out, "Are we going to eat anything?" 

I dunno, are you?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ha ha! It's those moments I want to EAT my young and my DH.

Well DH wanted me to go to MIL's tonight for roast... I haven't been home a single night this week. So no, go ahead AND spare me cooking.
Win win.

I'll have hummus and toast, tomato soup, and allll the wonderful things they both don't like to eat!
(And do all the evening chores alone, and work, and finish up this weeks laundry so they'll have underwear... Cause I know they'll be asking for them!)


It's raining. And cold. Must light a fire. No calf.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i love it when they go out and leave me to eat the kind of food I like. hummus and crackers and avocado and cheese! yum!


my husband would just stand there and say, "but where's the meat?"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Missy May said:


> When this insane wind abates, Fly, I will try to get a picture. The one tiny draw back to living on a mountain side...wind with a vengeance.
> 
> That is a good description, Tiny...feeling lost w/o mountains, I feel as if I am orphaned or something w/o them. It is an unpleasant feeling!
> 
> ...



Both my parents grew up in the Salt Lake City, with the mountains at their back. we could never live in a flat land. 
Utah is the best! truly one of the prettiest states in the Union. but, hush! don't tell anyone. up here in Washington, it's too late. but you still have a chance. keep it to yourself.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

How exciting FarmPony! Not the sore part.  I never got into reining, but I have watched many events...it is hard not to admire. I always thought..."gee, if it were me, I'd have a hard time trusting a slide was going to go smoothly for us."  

Yeah, tiny, I agree! one of my longest standing "want to do someday" is to ride my _own_ horse in Zion. I am thinking I might lower the requirements to just "a horse".  

I am happy with fruits, cheeses and nuts, so I don't understand why I should cook.  But, DH gets grumpy if not fed - and like your DH tiny, his meals best include meat. :idea:Maybe if I got really grumpy whilst cooking?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I pulled a muscle or tore a nerve last night doing yoga... It hurts from my butt all the way down to my ankle.

TMI, sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Ugh oh, Fly. No peace of mind in that!  I hope it returns to normal soon.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The reining lesson was really fun. I am very very sore right now and all I want is for husband to get me a donut but he is refusing. I'm loading tax software on my computer right now but it's stuck at 30%. I might have to sneak off to best buy and buy myself a new laptop this weekend... I'm coming up on the tax deadline!

I started planting this weekend....I need to go bag the playroom for more stuff!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> I pulled a muscle or tore a nerve last night doing yoga... It hurts from my butt all the way down to my ankle.
> 
> TMI, sorry!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ya know, more people get hurt doing yoga. it's one of the top reasons for hurt back visits to ER's. seriously.

it'll get better. you maybe tore your hamstring (not the whole muscle, but some of the fibers.) I did that when Mac did a fancy *** spin on me 3 years ago. took a month to be able to ride. it is still tight and vulnerable to a repeat tear. be sure to look into a therapuetic massage once it is not too painful; to not allow the build up of granular scar tissue.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My riding arena is 3/4 clear of snow. I rode in it, I cantered in it, I did circles & figure 8's in it. I am so happy:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Riley threw a shoe today so the farrier is coming out tomorrow. My brother is starting a flower bed at the end of his driveway. He's making me angry. He stole a broken cinder block that I wasn't going to use and filled it with flowers... Then he found this big hunk of metal from an old tractor and put it next to the cinder block and put pansies in it, then he added a thick wire cable that he found and some moss covered rocks, and do you know it looks like something out that darn magazine? I want the cinder block back. And I think the hunk of metal came from MY property. I'm not sure... either way... I want it... Hmph!!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Whilst making one of my favorite "smoothies" w frozen almond silk and instant coffee, I dropped a brand new, just opened container of instant coffee...it went _everywhere - _I mean I was sweeping/vacuuming the stuff up in the next zip code!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Missy I hate that!!! 

Yay Wares!!! I bet that felt awesome!

FarmPony grab it back with the flowers and say thanks!

DD and DH are out "playing" in the yard...
I'm stuck inside working. HUMPH! 
A trailer load of horses and riders are parked at the bottom of my hill getting ready to head down to the waterfalls, I'm green with envy!

I have a new job opportunity... More work now? When it rains it pours! But I'm very very thankful.

My leg is finally better, just may go kayaking for the first time in 4 years, with a bunch of ladies Monday after next. Lost 6 pounds but not yet feeling sexy. But I love my scales today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Up until thirty minuets ago my windows were open and the house smelled like sunshine, wildflowers, and coffee...
The dogs have apparently gone and rolled in something very dead and now it smells like a garbage dump!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

So. This new chick at work comes over to my desk today and she's all talking about the southern side of my county. She's all like, those people are a bunch of hicks. They are stupid and blah blah blah... I let her go on for quite some time. Finally I said... You know what... That's my side of the county and I like those people...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys have been too quiet...

So I thought I'd tell you a couple stories about hoes...

The other day I had to stop in at the local hardware store for some rubber hose washers.
I got in the checkout line with a bunch of guys.
While we were waiting for the cashier to show up a lady with a BUNCH of garden tools cuts us all.
No biggie, except all the rest of us only had one item.
The cashier shows up and starts ringing her up.
Obviously these garden tools were on sale and the register wasn't acknowledging it. 
So after a long struggle the cashier yells really loud...
"STEVE! I CANT GET THIS HOE TO RING UP!!!"
Crickets... 
Then the entire store burst out laughing. Especially the three of us behind the lady, who turned red.

So that made me remember a story that happened the other day...

DD and DH and I ran to this SUPER COOL place called A to Z. It's 6 warehouses of STUFF!
From high dollar furniture and clothes to complete junk from China. All incredibly marked down.

So we are in the hardware warehouse looking for cheap rain barrels we'd heard they had, no luck.
But DD and I were in the back checking out garden tools. DH was looking at rubber floor mats for some odd reason (our car has rubber mats already) in the middle of the warehouse.

I check the prices of the tools and see that they're only $5! Awesome. Then I get a giggle...
I tell DD to go tell DH that "They got a whole bin full of $5 hoes..." LOL!

Well, before I can grab her she goes tearing through the MASSIVE warehouse screaming at the top of her lungs...
"DAD! They got FIVE DOLLAR HOES!!!! Dad, FIVE DOLLAR HOES!!!"

So he turns BEET red, the whole store is sniggering... I'm on the floor.
When she gets to HIM he stoops down and tells her to shush...
Then she screams..
"But DAD! They got a WHOLE BIN of HOES, and THEY'RE ONLY FIVE DOLLARS!!!!"

The whole store lost it. 50 points for me! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

OMG! Hilarious Fly!!! 

The wind has just been torrential yesterday _and_ today and a cold front moved in. I always feel so bad if I don't work w my girls - they don't mind gale force winds, just I do. So, I had no choice but to go power shopping on the web in order to deal with my guilt.  I managed to get a coach Madison wristlet today to put away for DD's birthday, which is long way off, yet, for 38 bucks. ha! Smoke'n!!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Next time I go to the hardware store I will have a new appreciation for the hoes on sale! Lol Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

xD Hoes. The best ;D

Welllll I'm real hungry. And feeling unaccomplished xD I literally watched 9 episodes of Breaking Bad today >.>


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good find Missy, YOU R THA MASTA!

We had a wedding at our business this weekend. A bunch of "natural hippy" type of people. Which is awesome.

But they were going to THROW AWAY 6, gallon buckets FULL of all the wedding flowers! Roses, Asters, baby's breath, daisies, sweet peas...
DH intervened and brought them home! My house smells like a florist shop. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Not too much to report here... No run ins with "hoes" or anything... Blue, my hunt pony qualified to show in the 4-h state show. I didn't even know you had to qualify for that. My rider asked if she could take him and I said... Why not so -we threw him on the trailer (he hadn't been out in almost 2 years) and while I'm quite partial to him... I thought he was the cutest and the coolest pony there!

Me and Riley might be trying something new... I found this trainer that I like. I was thinking we might try to do that cowboy trail stuff... Looks really cool and I think it would be less stressful for him......


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

My trainer just acquired a fabulous little mare to be a training project! I'm so excited! Also, I've had zero shoulder pain all week! Winning! 

Also, the Blackhawks won today! Bring on the next challengers! Whoop!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Bucket loads of flowers, FLY?!! That is just dreamy! I just _love, love_ flowers!! I just can't seem to grow a stinking one. :-( Po me. But, here are the latest "natural" beauties to grace my "area", for which I am thankful. I took these a few days ago before the winds.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are LOVELY! Your photos are so sharp and detailed!

I'll share them with my Papa, he's a native to those lands and will get a kick!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Fly! I hope he enjoys them and they don't make him home sick. 
or, would it be  ?

I love flowers so much that I even take pics of the cut flowers DH or DD get me. I am not sure why, exactly, I take them. But , since I have this affliction ... my first thought about your buckets of flowers was....ooow, take pictures!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

. 
Nah won't make him home sick. He's a master Gardener and especially loves cacti... 

Hmm I'll go take some crappy cell phone shots of my arrangements... Ha!

Vet is contemplating weather or not to come out to induce my cow... Ha ha!
Either way he'll be here to see the horses on Friday.
They were flabbergasted she didn't pop last night during the storms, vets been running ragged all night pulling calves, there were about 500 born around here last night... BUT NOT MINE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh I quit!!! Why are my photos always so messed up!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hmmmm weird.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

This is stupid.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

FlyGap said:


> This is stupid.


Turn your Monitor 90 degrees before hitting the enter button :lol::lol::lol::lol:


.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

ST is a meany. 

Gorgeous, fly!!! So lucky! :idea:Have people over real quick, and say, "No, no special occasion, people are just always sending me flowers, the little sweeties."


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We bought this farm in '95, have lived here since '99 and to this day I'm still picking up the previous owner's trash. Every spring a whole new batch has risen to the surface. Pieces of glass, wire, farm machinery parts, nails, etc... I swear he must have never used a trash can and instead tossed it out the door. How lazy can you be?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Amazon has a daily special on refurbished kindle fire HD's. I have never purchased anything "refurbished"...so, hmmm. Well, it is a pretty good deal so I got one and a nice case and charger (yeah, those are extra). It is my mother's day present. yay, mothers day!  I hope it works okay. After I learn to read, I will download some books!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the nook. I like my old one better because it has no glare and it has wifi AND 3G. The new one only has wifi and a glare...


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I forgot how fun it is desensitizing a horse to body clippers.  All I wanted to do was shave the hair off the rain rot on her bum so that I could clean it really well. I forgot that clippers have a tendency to eat little mares though. My bad. Lol


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Also, I forgot to add this. I went to the store to look at flowers and guess what they had on sale?



..............HOES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

****! I now enjoy going to the hardware store. Thanks again for sharing that story.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I looked at the nooks FP, they seemed really nice and super well priced. The "plan" was to purchase the "latest" kindle fire for DD for college, and I would get her old one. Heck, I had been counting on it!  Then, when the time came, she just wanted to keep her original kindle. Kids!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That's an awesome kid!

"This one time at the hardware store..." LOL!

No calf. Vet is coming at 9:30 in the morning. 
The horses look soooo beautiful all shed out... Pray they don't need their teeth floated, I hate helping. Twitches freak me out and they bring back so many bad memories... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

FlyGap, ask your vet to use ace or another anesthetic. We never use a twitch to float teeth, a little dopey juice and they're good to go.


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I almost ran over a duck and her babies today. they decided to cross the highway in front of the barn right as I was getting there today. The car behind me was coming quite fast, I thought he was going to hit me. But he stopped when I hit my emergency flashers. Then I cut my wrist at work today, not really sure on what. It hurt, looked down and I was bleeding. Now its really making me mad because its right where I rest my wrist on the desk when I use the mouse/type.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh I will, thank you!

But even with dope I've had to use a twich... Thankfully these two are 16 and 18 (model citizens  so they shouldn't give me any problems. Hopefully.

I'm prayin for a calm sunny day tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, that's what we do - happy juice for the toofers. I dislike the whole affair, too. Ugh, it just makes my own mouth hurt.  R is going to have hers done - soon...so I am right there cringing at the thought with ya! She had to have dental work at 2! I know it isn't unheard of at such a young age, but it had been for all of mine up until her. But, good that it was "caught" and arrested.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, 2??? Ugh! 

He's been checking them closely each visit and Cowboy needs his done for the first time in three years. He isn't as fat as I'd like him to be and saw him mouth some hay funny, there is a problem. Dash is incredibly "fluffy" and I don't think that hog would slow down if she had none!
Sigh, I should be rested for tomorrow and go to bed...

NAHHHH! I'm gonna go out and shoot egg suckin skunks and check for a calf. 
The skunks are taking us over, they even sprayed the cat. He snuck in the door before I got a wiff. Then he started drooling like he was rabid, so I had to give him a bath at 2:30 in the morning the other night. It was freaky trying to give a foaming at the mouth cat, a bath...
I despise skunks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Ooosh! Skunks. Poor kitty. I always wondered why they called them "po cats".  A skunk got in a friend's coop and killed several chickens, kind of like frenzy killing. It was really sad - and strange. When R was a babe...she apparently got into a conversation w one. Man, the stink!!

Haha...wouldn't slow down if he had none. 

Yeah, poor R...she had some dental issues going on there, baby teeth that had 
to be pulled, the whole nine yards. She has a narrow jaw - that was my "explanation". It was a tad more $ than just a float, too.  So, I am "bracing" for the upcoming dental exam. 

The winds finally stopped, for now!! OMG-osh, what a _relief_!!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Good! I'm sick of the wind too! Needing R's beauty shot with that new halter. Ya got no excuses now. 

Didn't get no stink cats last night... 
Had one get in with my rooster coop this week and it killed one. Normally I wouldn't be on such a tear but they have been spreading rabies really badly around here and I don't want to get bit!
Poor things, .

I have a goose egg on my head. We gave dash enough ace to down a 3,000 pound bull but she kept fighting it. I didn't move fast enough when I was trying to hold her steady and she clocked me in the temple with her teeth. OWWWWW!! 

Had to use the twich on her! GAH!!! It was awful. Her teeth were worse than Cowboys, but not bad considering that we haven't needed to do them EVER. Cowboy had a weird thing going on since two of his fronts were kicked out years ago, all lookin purdy now!

Cowboy had a small bean and kicked the vet when he got it out. Glad it wasn't me! Man he earned his money's worth today.

Cow checked out GREAT. Any day now... Sheesh. I showed the vet my fodder and he acted like a kid in a candy store! She had lice when I got her and I experimented... In two weeks the fodder cleared them up!
He's been looking into a big commercial setup and will be keeping tabs on mamma's progress and fertility. He called her grandma... HA HA!

So that's my day. Off to take a Advil, a shower, and drink a cold beer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! You had a really productive and exciting day! That is _so_ neat about the vet and fodder (it always makes me think of "hello fodder, hello modder". 

I forgot about taking a pic w her halter on! I will have to do that soon.

Well, my day hasn't been near as exciting.  Stable boy (that is what R calls DH) is gone for the day, so I don't have anyone to do my bidding. But, I did get my kindle! It is so nifty!!! Being the type of person I am, I got out my gem loops and studied the housing and screen. If the thing were ever actually used prior, then they must have "repackaged it" and given it a new screen - which would be a costly venture since it only cost me 89 bucks. And, it works great. I am thinking there is some sort of advantage to them to sell new "previous generation" units as "refurbished".


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, I was wrapped up on my new gadget, but I did manage to throw the halter on her earlier and took a few photos, none of which were very good.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Today I was informed that I have a certain expression when I have yet to have my coffee for the day. I was told it is essentially my, to put it nicely, grumpy face. I finally understand why my coworkers tell me to go get coffee sometimes before I clock in for the day. No one likes grumpy face.


----------

